# Okay. I have a really stupid question.



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

First, a brief background: My 10 year old dog is on senior formula food; she gets no table scraps or anything else besides one dog treat a day. She has always been really active, very fit and on the thin side, but obviously this past summer of pain (now under control with Sashas Blend) and her age have slowed her down a bit - and she has gained some weight. Her waist still goes in and she has no gut, but I can't feel her ribs. 

So here's the stupid question: if I switch her to the senior weight-control formula, will she lose important nutrients, too? I want to get her weight back down, and I'm not sure she can do more exercise than she's doing now (she plays ball for about 20 minutes (all she can do at one time), and gets a 1-hour walk, part off leash). But I don't want to deprive her of nutrients she needs as she ages. Thanks for any advice...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You could decrease her food alittle and add some unsalted green beans. Do you have a place you can take her to swim? Swimming is a good place to help her lose weight and not put stress on her joints.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My vet never wanted us to put our dogs on senior food.. I don't remember exactly why-less nutrients, too many carbs.

We used the green bean diet with Selka and it really helped him lose weight and still get treats. He loved the green beans too.


----------



## doug31 (Aug 27, 2010)

My dog was 37kg, we changed her food to home cooked meals and feed her 3 times a day in smaller portion like 3/4 cup per feeding. And lots of exercise. She lost 9kg and now her weight maintains at 28kg.


----------



## Nel (Sep 10, 2010)

What kind of dog food do you feed her? Any *Good quality* dog food for weight control will give her all the nutrients she needs. You may also supplement her with Senior dog Vitamins.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I decided to keep her on the same senior formula and reduce the amount I am feeding. What is the secret of green beans? Is it that they are nutrient rich and almost calorie-free? What is the nutrient they provide as I am decreasing the kibble amount?

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Usually the senior formulas are lower in protein and higher in carbs/fillers which = less calories. A senior dog still requires a good amount of protein in order to maintain their muscle mass. An all life stages food such as Fromm might be a better option than switching to another "Senior" food. You could try adjusting her portions a bit and add green beans to help satisfy her. 

Glad the Sasha's blend is working for you. Pippa is off of it at the moment after our visit with the vet last week. Her yeast issues are back big time and the only dietary change is the Sasha's blend. Truthfully, since stopping Sasha's she has stopped digging her lips and rubbing her face. Maybe she's allergic. We're increasing her thyroid meds and then I am to reintroduce Sasha's in a month or so and see what happens.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would go with the all life stage food as well. The diet/senior foods are usually low in protein and higher in carbs, not what you want to keep muscle. 

Bender is still on a raw diet, a bit less than when she was young, but the same types of food and doing well.

You could also add, as treats, things like a scoop of cottage cheese or yogurt, some lean cooked meats for treats instead of the cookies too. I don't often actually have dog cookies in the house, but we always have a bit of something like that.

Lana


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Green beans add bulk that fills the tummy without adding a lot of calories, like green veggies do for us, in addition to adding nutrients.

You might have your dog tested for thyroid problems, if you haven't done that. Hypothyroidism is common in Goldens as they get older and weight gain is the most obvious symptom.

Good luck!
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Goldilocks and Bender: thanks for the tip about Fromms, and the difference between senior and all-stage. I definitely want Tesia to maintain her muscle mass (she has always been very fit). Really, this is not a "fat" dog. She was up to 59 pounds, where at her young adult leanest she was 50. I have her down to 57, and would like her down under 55. As the vet said, she just has a little padding over her ribs - you can feel them, but you have to press harder than you should. Still has a nice waist and no gut. 

Goldilocks - it does sound like poor Pippa was having a reaction to the Sashas, doesn't it? Poor thing. I hope she's able to try it again - though given what we know of seafood allergies in humans - I might be worried. Can it be as dangerous in dogs? 

Goldensgirl: I think she had her thyroid checked in the spring. She had her annual physical and had the senior work-up done. I *think* that included thyroid. But really, her weight gain was more from not as much running this summer due to the heat and her arthritis.


----------

